# A micro adjustment for Biesemeyer?



## Burnt_Blade (Dec 26, 2009)

Been planning on fabbing up my own fence and just wondered if there is a micro adjustment method for the Biesemeyer style fence and its clones? This adjustment would be for the fine tune the distance from the fence to the blade. Or is this feature really all that necessary?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*This?*

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=16755&filter=fence micro  bill


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Burnt_Blade said:


> Been planning on fabbing up my own fence and just wondered if there is a micro adjustment method for the Biesemeyer style fence and its clones? This adjustment would be for the fine tune the distance from the fence to the blade. Or is this feature really all that necessary?



I've never found the need to get any closer to a fine adjustment than splitting a line. IMO, unnecessary. But if you like gadgets and feel that there is a need to do "fine tune" adjustments, something like that might be worthwhile.












 









.


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

There are a few instances where.....Heaven forbid,you may need to use dial calipres and make some prescribed,spot on rips/cuts.

I've built a cpl of fixtures for friends Bessy's that cvr this nicely.Its simply a fixture that locks on the "rail" and utilizes a dial indicator.In use;you use the regular "scale" on fence rail and get in ballpark.Now slide the fixture over(almost always on the R side of fence)until dial ind. is registering near the middle of its range and touching backside of fence.............now make a test rip.Lets say we're shooting for .750(+-.001)and test cut comes out .015 over.Simply watch dial ind. as you slowly make correction.Works perfect everytime.BW


PS The dial ind. can also be used,in other holders of course.....for setting planer blades,TS paralell'sm,quick thickness snapgages,ect.ect.IOWs you'll get your money's worth


----------



## Dickster (Nov 14, 2009)

Kreg has a micro-adjuster.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*threaded rod or bolt?*

A 3/8" x 16 tpi bolt will allow for a 1/16" movement per full turn. A 3/4" x 10 tpi bolt would move 1/10th" per full turn. (for the engineers) The issue I see would be a 'no slop" anchor on the fence needed for accuracy both ways, toward the blade and away..,,, Maybe BWSmith has a thought? :blink: bill
This Rockler unit only works to push the fence toward the blade in small increments:









This is the Kreg:


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Maybe I'm just dense, but what would be the need for a micro adjustment on a Biesemeyer fence? I have done some fine adjustments by just slight movements with the hairline indicator with great success. Many adjustments are done with the stock and positioning of a tooth, if a smidgen is to be sheared off, or a cut is to be made one way or another, deviating from a line on the tape with the hairline indicator above it.












 









.


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

The best "Micro" adjuster for a Biesemeyer is two things in combination.
~ 1 The first knuckle of the middle finger of the appropriate hand.
~ 2 A magnifier hairline cursor. (The one from SawStop fits nicely. and can be ordered at a Woodcraft store.)

What can I say? It works for me.


----------



## Rodand1 (Dec 22, 2010)

I like many other responders have never had a need for a mirco adjustment on my table saw fence. I use a Biesemeyer fence and tap it lightly to get it to the exact setting. I love trinkets and am trying to wise up and get what I need to do the job, not what I want cause it looks cool. Maybe if I live to be 100, I wise up enough.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Some folks like this fence*

And I think it probably inspired the initial question. I donno?
Those that have 'em love, those that don't, don't have one yet...or so I'm told!  bill
http://www.incra.com/product_tsf_lsts.htm


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

woodnthings said:


> And I think it probably inspired the initial question. I donno?
> Those that have 'em love, those that don't, don't have one yet...or so I'm told!  bill
> http://www.incra.com/product_tsf_lsts.htm


Bill,
I have an Incra. I even made an adapter to make the Incra position the Biesemeyer fence. I can put the Incra on in about 2 minutes and it works very well. (Perhaps even better than just the Incra alone.)

HOWEVER I can't remember when I last used the Incra. The 30 inch limitation is too inconvenient and it makes things awkward for using the right table as a work space for cut material.

What I do now is to make all the cuts of a particular size at one time and fence setting. If the project needs R & S for a half dozen doors, I'll cut them all at once. For length I'll set a stop over at the SCMS. I think that the magnifying cursor hairline is accurate enough.


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

The deal with a "micro" adj is........you still have to measure the pc after its cut.The way to make it(micro adj)a direct read is by somehow marking the thumbwheel or otherwise use TW's threadpitch as the measure indicator*.Otherwise you might as well just stick with stock fence and do a tappytap/measure....repeat.BW

edit:duh,was flying through responses didn't see grads on micro adj.


----------

